# Video: Timeless voices of aviation: Ed marquart



## freerangequark (Aug 2, 2012)

Video Link:

http://www.eaavideo.org/video.aspx?v=1111458130

TIMELESS VOICES OF AVIATION: ED MARQUART

During World War II, Ed Marquart served as an aviation machinist mate repairing damaged fighter aircraft aboard the aircraft carrier USS Shangri-La (CV-38). After the war, he worked at various aircraft manufacturers in the Philadelphia area, including Piasecki Helicopter and Lanier Aircraft Corporation. Ed was an early member of EAA (membership No. 198) and in 1955 he moved to California and went to work for Ray Stits building aircraft kits at Flabob Airport in Riverside. In 1958, Ed went into business for himself designing his own homebuilt aircraft, selling plans, and working on unique restoration projects for others. He is perhaps best known for his MA-5 Charger biplane design. Ed passed away at the age of 85 in 2007.


----------

